# Anyone want to trade their 9spd for my 10spd?



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont like 10 speed. im not fit enough, or ride enough to take any sort of advantage of the gearing. all my other bikes are 9spd, it just works out better for me. 

the current chain is at 1/16th stretch. this is the first chain the cassette has seen (fairly new bike, nos OCR1), so its not banged up or worn out. shifts fine, but id suggest a new chain as 1/16th is about the stretch limit. 12-25 cassette, stock ocr1 piece. 105 shifters, maybe a little scuffed but fully functional. 

i think its fair to ask for ultegra level shifters (or DA ) and cassette in trade. ill consider any other group though, if you want to offer up something to make it even. im fine with tiagra.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Tom, just keep the 10sp. There's nothing about your fitness that makes you unqualified to use it. 9sp is being phased out. At some point, all you'll be able to get for 9sp is chains and cassettes. When the rest of the group wears out, you'll be buying used or upgrading to 10sp.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

if my 10s gear wears out, ill have to rebuy 10 speed stuff anyway. puts me in no different a position as if i had 9 speed now. i dont need such tight spacing. id be fine with 8 even. im not worried about spinning a specific cadence, the resolution 10 speed offers is just more time clicking through the middle of the cassette for me.

a lot of people agree with you, and thats fine. im giving those people an opportunity to "upgrade" for cheap/free. everyone wins 

im in the east bay btw.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

A lot of local cyclocross racers prefer 9sp, so good used Ultegra and DA 9sp shifters are pretty valuable. 
New 9p Tiagra shifters go for about the same price as good used DA 9sp, about $250.

That's a lot of money to avoid a few shifts.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont know if i wasnt clear or something.. but im looking to swap the ENTIRE 10 speed setup for someones 9 speed stuff. so im/they're not paying 100, or 200, or 250, or anything for anything.

looking to swap my 10 speed for someones 9 speed. not just the cassette, but everything. neither sides will have to purchase anything additional. this is a pretty good deal for someone.


----------



## alunlang (Jul 1, 2009)

Why dont you jump up and down, then throw your bike in the trash !


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

alunlang said:


> Why dont you jump up and down, then throw your bike in the trash !


What.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

couple people messaged me, so its pending right now. 

if that falls through, ill take alulangs advice and jump up and down and then throw my bike in the trash (what? :lol: ). 

thanks everyone!


----------

